# FR: passé simple - past historic tense



## macta123

Hello
What are past historic tenses ? And what are its uses  in French?
For eg. je fus (where fu is past historic of être)

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## swizzle

In france it's passé simple.
In general, we call it the narrative tense. You won't really hear it, it is a 'written tense' that is used for story telling. it usually denotes of an action that happened in a short definite period of time, an action that happened only once. It is used in conjoncture with the 'imparfait' or perfect.


----------



## OceanWaves...

_Français en italique_

As a keen student linguist, I'm always looking for new ways to improve my French. However, my teacher has other ideas. I've always wanted to use the 'Past Historic' tense, but when I have tried, I have failed (apparently).
Can anyone show me what it literally translates into, and how I can use it please?

_Peut-on me montrer comment le 'passé simple' est formé et que ce signifie svp?_


----------



## Viola_

It's a very general question you are asking, that's why you are not getting any reply.
You have to bear in mind this tense is hardly ever used in oral speech (especially not 1st &2nd pers. plural), you can still find it in written one.
You can google emploi du passé simple and will find interesting definition/example. […]
You will definitely not find 'literal translation' when it comes down to tenses, I'm affraid.
hope it helps!


----------



## englishman

1. You only use the passé simple in written French. It is (as far as I know) _totally_ obsolete in spoken French.

2. Despite its rather formidable reputation in English, it's pretty easy to form: for -er verbs, knock off the -er and add:

-ai  (e.g. je pensai)
-as (tu pensas)
-a (il pensa)

-âmes (nous pensâmes)
-âtes (vous pensâtes)
-èrent (ils pensèrent)

It's different for -ir verbs and there are various irregular forms, but they all have the same unmistakable passé simple flavour, and you can look up the details.

3. You only use the passé simple when writing formal narrative descriptions that occurred in the past i.e. when writing a book ("And then Bill picked up the telephone ..") or a newspaper article ("And then M. Sarkozy slapped Mme. Royal as hard as he could .."). "narrative" here means "telling a story".

4. In general, if you are writing a formal narrative description, and you feel tempted to use the perfect (passé composé), stop, think again, and use the passé simple i.e. convert "il a mangé" into "il mangea". Typically when you're speaking, you'll use the passé composé and imperfect side-by-side, and when you're writing stories, you'll use the passé simple and imperfect side-by-side.

5. There's a tense called the pluperfect ("plus-que-parfait"): "I had thought". In this tense, the auxiliary verb "avoir" is conjugated in the imperfect (e.g. "j'avais pensé"). This tense also has a narrative equivalent called the "past anterior" ("passé antérieur") where the auxiliary verb is conjugated in the passé simple i.e. if you are writing a story, and feel tempted to write "j'avais pensé", stop, think again, and write "j'eus pensé" (where "j'eus" is the passé simple of "j'ai" - that's an irregular form that you need to learn)

That's enough. Corrections from real French people most welcome.


----------



## geve

I concur with englishman's excellent summary. 

We use the _passé simple_ so rarely that I even had to check the conjugation when I tried to explain it to foreigners.  First and second person plural really sound like a joke for some verbs.


----------



## englishman

I assume that you're talking about using passé simple in spoken French here ? It doesn't seem to me to be used at all rarely in written French.


----------



## pieanne

It's true the 'passé simple' is not used in spoken French, but most novels are written in that tense...


----------



## geve

englishman said:


> I assume that you're talking about using passé simple in spoken French here ? It doesn't seem to me to be used at all rarely in written French.


Yes, that's what I meant. Although I apparently rarely come across passé simple 1st and 2nd pers plural in writing, or it wouldn't seem so alien to me.  (and I do read a lot!)


----------



## macdevster

Is passé simple used in mainstream literature?  For example, would a Harry Potter novel use passé simple or passé composé?  What about newspapers and magazines?


----------



## Enitram

Yes, it's widely used in narration. And yes, it's used in newspapers and magazine, in feature paper.

Martine


----------



## macdevster

Is it typical for newspapers and popular magazines and books to bypass passé simple and just use passé composé?  When I read Le Monde on-line I usually see passé composé.  Plus I wonder if a popular novel (say, for example, the translation of Harry Potter) would use passé composé or passé simple....?  Or does it vary, depending on the writer?


----------



## flobel

Use of passé simple sounds formal. That's why newspapers don't use it (to be easy to read by erveryone).

Florian


----------



## Suehil

At the moment I happen to be reading Harry Potter in French; passé simple is used throughout.


----------



## francofou2

Pourquoi est-ce que le passe compose ne s'emploie pas dans les oeuvres litteraires?  Y a-t-il des gens qui utilisent le passe simple quand on parle?


----------



## Aoyama

Passé simple (let us not forget the accent aigu) is a bit old fashioned but not to be discarded totally. 
A sentence like : vous fîtes ce que vous pûtes et vous m'épatâtes will no doubt prove that you are a well-read person (should you need to prove it ...).


----------



## Fred_C

Je crois que c'est inexact.
Le passé simple n'est pas démodé, puisqu'il est omniprésent dans la littérature, même de très bas de gamme.
La raison pour laquelle votre phrase sonne bizarrement est qu'elle mélange les styles : Le verbe "épater" est du langage familier, et il ne se rencontre que très rarement dans la littérature.
Notez que dans les livres, seul le narrateur utilise le passé simple. Les personnages ne l'utilisent pas.
Et le narrateur ne s'adresse presque jamais à son lecteur en lui disant "vous" ou "tu".
C'est pourquoi les formes "vous pûtes" ou "vous m'épatâtes" ne se rencontrent pas.


----------



## Grop

Fred_C said:


> Et le narrateur ne s'adresse presque jamais à son lecteur en lui disant "vous" ou "tu".
> C'est pourquoi les formes "vous pûtes" ou "vous m'épatâtes" ne se rencontrent pas.



D'autant plus qu'il est peu probable que le narrateur s'adresse au lecteur au passé (le présent ou le futur s'expliquerait mieux).

A l'oral on rencontre encore le passé simple dans au moins un cas: lors de la narration d'un conte. Bien sur cette activité est assez démodée.


----------



## Fred_C

Grop said:


> A l'oral on rencontre encore le passé simple dans au moins un cas: lors de la narration d'un conte. Bien sur cette activité est assez démodée.


Ah, c'est vrai, j'avais oublié la narration des contes.
Mais cela revient un peu à la mode, il me semble...


----------



## janpol

"épater", c'est vrai, appartient à un registre familier mais on ne peut pas en dire autant de "fîtes" et de "pûtes". On emploie peu le "vous" en littérature, c'est juste mais, si "pûtes" sonne plutôt mal, "put" n'est guère plus heureux. 
La narration de contes utilise le PS... Je ne vois pas là une preuve que ce temps subsiste à l'oral : on LIT un conte ou bien on le RECITE après l'avoir appris par coeur, c'est avant tout un texte écrit.
De la même manière, on pourrait dire que Mitterrand utilisait l'imparfait du subjonctif à l'oral, cest-à-dire lorsqu'il prononçait un discours qu'il avait d'abord écrit. Peut-on dire pour autant qu'il utilisait l'imp. du subj. lorsqu'il parlait ?
Le passé composé peut être utilisé en littérature : lorsque l'on veut faire croire que le narrateur s'adresse oralement à quelqu'un.
Ceci dit, je vois une bonne raison de ne pas utiliser le PC en littérature : on considère la répétition comme assez peu heureuse (sauf cas particuliers), or l'emploi du PC conduit à des répétitions à n'en plus finir : celles de l'auxiliaire. Reprenons l'exemple donné par Ayoama : Vous *avez* fait ce que vous *avez* pu mais vous m'*avez* épaté.


----------



## Aoyama

> "épater", c'est vrai, appartient à un registre familier mais on ne peut pas en dire autant de "fîtes" et de "pûtes". On emploie peu le "vous" en littérature, c'est juste mais, si "pûtes" sonne plutôt mal, "put" n'est guère plus heureux.


Tout à fait, et il faut aussi, évidemment, voir dans cet exemple (très correct grammaticalement) une espièglerie phonétique qui sert à mettre en relief la (relative) "bizarrerie" (pour nos contemporains) du passé simple.
Dire : 





> Vous *avez* fait ce que vous *avez* pu et vous m'*avez* épaté


 passerait complètement inaperçu (mais conviendrait parfaitement).
Concernant :





> on pourrait dire que Mitterrand utilisait l'imparfait du subjonctif à l'oral, cest-à-dire lorsqu'il prononçait un discours qu'il avait d'abord écrit. Peut-on dire pour autant qu'il utilisait l'imp. du subj. lorsqu'il parlait ?


On a là une bonne remarque. F. Mitterrand utilisait bien, parfois, l'imparfait du subjonctif quand il parlait. Sans trop en abuser. En cherchant bien, on pourrait aussi en trouver chez De Gaulle. Problème de génération ...


----------



## janpol

"Vous avez fait ce que vous avez pu et vous m'avez épaté"...
Trois fois "avez" dans une courte phrase... Imaginons un roman tout entier où le passé composé serait préféré au passé simple. Bien évidemment, il y aurait également des verbes à l'imparfait, au PQP, au présent, au futur... mais on peut, tout de même penser que ces répétitions d'auxiliaires engendreraient une certaine lourdeur.
L'emploi, à l'Elyzée, de temps peu usités à l'oral, "problème de génération", en effet... Avec la "génération" actuelle, il semblerait que l'on fût à l'abri de ce "risque"...


----------



## Aoyama

> ces répétitions d'auxiliaires engendreraient une certaine lourdeur


pas vraiment, la redondance de l'auxiliaire étant inévitable, elle pourrait même être volontaire, pour accentuer l'effet et donner un rythme à la phrase.


----------



## Grop

janpol said:


> La narration de contes utilise le PS... Je ne vois pas là une preuve que ce temps subsiste à l'oral : on LIT un conte ou bien on le RECITE après l'avoir appris par coeur, c'est avant tout un texte écrit.



C'est vrai, même si théoriquement rien n'interdit d'improviser un conte, ou d'en improviser la narration après avoir mémorisé l'histoire générale - comme on fait avec les histoires drôles, qu'on raconte au présent.

Edit: Très bel exemple Fred .

Edit aussi: Ça y est, j'ai un exemple concret d'improvisation de conte: le jeu de société _Il était une fois..._, où les joueurs doivent improviser une histoire en s'appuyant sur des éléments introduits par des cartes. Il est naturel d'y employer le passé simple.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour, 
Je vous apporte un témoignage:
Hier soir, j'ai regardé le film "transformers", cette histoire de robots-voitures, hautement _intellectuelle_.
À un moment dans le film, le robot-camion nommé "Optimus Prime" raconte comment sa planète a été envahie.
Il utilise le _passé simple_.
Et cet emploi passe tout à fait inaperçu.


----------



## janpol

Tu as raison, Grop, rien n'interdit l'improvisation mais, dans ce cas, le conteur se doit de tout de même respecter les codes du genre et donc de narrer au passé simple.
"Cet emploi (du PS) passe inaperçu"... pas tout à fait, Fred, puisque tu l'as remarqué. Ceci dit, il faut reconnaître que les camions parlent volontiers au passé simple... 
Peut-être parles-tu d'un film étranger donc les dialogues ont été traduits ... mais cela n'enlève rien à l'intérêt de la remarque : cet emploi du PS "passe" très bien ce qui tendrait à démontrer que ce temps n'est pas vraiment tombé en désuétude.


----------



## Fred_C

janpol said:


> Tu as raison, Grop, rien n'interdit l'improvisation mais, dans ce cas, le conteur se doit de tout de même respecter les codes du genre et donc de narrer au passé simple.
> "Cet emploi (du PS) passe inaperçu"... pas tout à fait, Fred, puisque tu l'as remarqué.


 
Si, si, ça passe inaperçu.
Je l'ai remarqué, parce que je pensais encore beaucoup à cette discussion....



janpol said:


> Peut-être parles-tu d'un film étranger donc les dialogues ont été traduits ... mais cela n'enlève rien à l'intérêt de la remarque :


En effet, c'est un film traduit. Mais bon.


----------



## Moon Palace

Une des raisons expliquant la raison du passé simple dans la littérature est à trouver dans son alternance avec l'imparfait, qui donne un rythme à l'histoire, que le seul usage du passé composé ne permettrait pas. 
Une action dont on met en valeur l'aspect duratif, ou même une description, sera à l'imparfait, alors que le passé simple sera employé dès que l'action en question aura pour but de faire 'avancer le récit'.


----------



## janpol

Oui, Moon Palace, l'emploi du passé simple et de l'imparfait rythme le récit mais, si l'on rejette le passé simple (on peut avoir de bonnes raisons de le faire), arrive-t-on pour autant au "seul usage du passé composé" dont tu parles ? L'imparfait se trouve en concurrence avec le PC au lieu de l'être avec le PS, non ?


----------



## Moon Palace

Je ne peux pas me prononcer dans l'absolu, mais si l'on considère cet exemple:
_Ils finissaient de dîner lorsque le téléphone sonna._
(exemple typique d'alternance passé simple pour une action ponctuelle / imparfait pour une description d'une action en cours, à la durée plus longue)
Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait opter pour un passé composé - même si je suppose que ça pourrait bien être le style de romans modernes.
Un paragraphe décrivant un groupe de personnes ainsi:
_Ils finissaient de dîner lorsque le téléphone a sonné. Elle a répondu, et son visage s'est assombri. Une mauvaise nouvelle sûrement. Elle a raccroché en silence et est montée dans sa chambre. _
Personnellement, je trouverais ça plutôt bancal, car il y a là une confusion entre l'espace-temps de l'action (le passé, le moment où il dînent), et celui de la narration (moment où le narrateur raconte). Or, on a l'impression que le narrateur est à la fois dans l'histoire (passé composé) et en-dehors (description à l'imparfait). C'est peut-être juste moi, mais ça me paraîtrait très maladroit comme style. Sans parler du fait que toutes les actions sont mises sur le même niveau, on ne sent pas d'accélération comme avec le passé simple, seulement une suite de résultats fades...

Le passé composé a une valeur résultative, souvent associée au présent. Le passé simple et l'imparfait sont profondément ancrés dans le passé, temps de la narration.


----------



## maarten-martin

On peut employer le passé simple dans le langage parlé pour signifier qu'on raconte une histoire: mon fiston de 5 ans a ainsi sorti un étonnant "Et alors *il prendit* (_son cheval, sa voiture ou son arme, je ne sais plus_)..." en jouant avec ses figurines. 
L'invention de la forme verbale incorrecte prouve selon moi qu'un enfant de cet âge maîtrise la construction de ce temps. Dois-je préciser qu'il ne sait pas lire?


----------



## roymail

Autres remarques:

Le passé simple s'emploie surtout à la troisième personne et un peu à la première du singulier de la langue écrite.
_Ils firent ce qu'ils purent et ils nous épatèrent _n'a rien de bizarre, au contraire de _vous fîtes ce que vous pûtes et vous nous épatâtes_. (_épatâtes_ induit aussi un rapprochement comique avec _patate_) 

On l'entend encore aussi dans certains feuilletons allemands très mal doublés en français, où on prononce aussi des e muets et où on mêle le passé simple à des mots argotiques. Ridicule !

Le subjonctif plus-que-parfait vivote encore à la troisième du singulier et est mourant à la troisième du pluriel. Aux autres personnes, il est sous assistance respiratoire, voire pire !
Les politiciens français de droite l'emploient encore parfois, en effet, dans des discours un peu solennels. Encore qu'avec Sarkozy, c'est peut-être le chant du cygne...


----------



## janpol

Je partage totalement l'avis de Maarten-Martin : ces barbarismes commis par de très jeunes enfants à qui on a lu des histoires le soir, avant l'extinction des feux, sont tout à fait encourageants : ils montrent que ces enfants savent construire un verbe au passé simple (c'est la distinction 1er groupe/2è groupe qu'ils ne maîtrisent pas). Bien souvent ils ont compris aussi l'oppostion passé simple/imparfait.


----------



## yuechu

Hello/Bonjour !

I was reading up on the "passé simple" today which I usually only see in literature, etc. In the English Wikipedia article on the "passé simple", one finds the following sentences:
_"In North America, the passé simple continues to be used, at least more  than merely than in France. It has retained its use due to the mirroring  interactions with English, which uses both the "passé composé" and the  "passé simple"."_ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passé_simple

In my own interactions, I have never heard people use the passé simple in everyday language in Canada, nor have I noticed its usage (which is rare) to be different here than it is in France. Have you ever heard it used or used it yourself, other than in writing/talking about historical events? (although the quotation above is about Canadian French, I am also interested if it is indeed still used in modern spoken European French as well!)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## newg

I've never used the passé simple when speaking.


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

It is definitely no longer used in common speach these days!

Yet it may still be encountered now and then in some expressions using "être"; such as, for instance:

"Fut un temps..."
"La soirée fut bonne !"
_and then some..._

Otherwise, I think it has become more of a _literary_ thing - definitely.


----------



## DonnyB

Bonjour!

Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but I hope this is the best place to ask.

When I did French at school, we were taught that the past historic tense (passé simple) was largely restricted to formal writing and was virtually obsolete as far as speech went - and this is borne out by the replies in this thread.  So I was amazed the other day to listen to a pop song in which the lyrics of the first verse are:

C'est mon histoire, je vous l'avoue
Une fille un jour m'a rendu fou
Elle *prit* mon coeur et s'en *alla*
Donnant le sien à d'autres gars

By way of context, the song is _"Volage"_, a French cover of _"Runaround Sue"_ recorded by 'Les Vautours' in the early 1960s and the two past historics in the third line are the only time that tense is used: the rest is a mix of the present and perfect with a few imperatives: I can post a link to the full lyrics if that will help.

So I'm just wondering what native French speakers make of it, please?  Has anyone come across anything like it before at all?

Merci!


----------



## Oddmania

Hi Donny,

Songs are a bit like poems, so it's not that uncommon (it was even less so in the 60s). The _Passé Simple_ can be favoured either because it sounds more literary or because of the rhythm of the song (because the Passé Simple shorter, or because of the rhyme with the verb endings).

The _Passé Simple_ and the _Passé Composé_ are also mixed up willy-nilly together in _"Le Tourbillon de la Vie"_. The _Passé Simple_ is also used once in Peter Peter's song _"Bien Réel"_ («Il me *fut *entièrement légué, oui je pense»). It doesn't really convey anything that the _Passé Composé_ cannot express. It's just shorter and has various verb endings.

PS: I love "Runaround Sue"; I didn't know a French cover had been recorded!


----------



## Enitram

Le passé-simple permet peut-être ici de respecter le nombre de pieds (8 contre 9 si on avait utilisé je passé composé)


----------



## olivier68

Le passé simple disparaît du langage oral (malheureusement !).
Mais ce n'était pas encore si clair dans les années 60... où on lisait encore.

On a désormais tendance à le remplacer par le passé composé.
Mais pour une chanson ou un poésie, effectivement, cela peut induire un problème
de rythme ou de prosodie :

Elle *prit* mon coeur et s'en *alla

Elle a pris mon cœur et s'en est allée
*
Le sens est grosso modo le même... mais pas la métrique (7 ou 8 vs. 10 ou 11) : le participe passé est en général plus long. Il peut aussi y avoir des problèmes de rimes finales si le verbe intervient en position finale du vers (par exemple : "il tint" vs. "il a tenu").


----------



## pointvirgule

Bonjour DonnyB. The song tells a story (_C'est mon histoire_), so the choice of using the narrative tense traditionally found in stories and novels doesn't seem so outlandish.


----------



## DonnyB

Thank you all for the helpful replies.  

Yes, I can see now why the lyricist used the past historic to introduce the story and to fit the metre and rhyming pattern there : it was just something I'd never come across when I was learning French - and we were always told not to mix the tenses in the same piece of writing!

C'est une bonne chanson!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

janpol said:


> "Vous avez fait ce que vous avez pu et vous m'avez épaté"...
> Trois fois "avez" dans une courte phrase... Imaginons un roman tout entier où le passé composé serait préféré au passé simple. Bien évidemment, il y aurait également des verbes à l'imparfait, au PQP, au présent, au futur... mais on peut, tout de même penser que ces répétitions d'auxiliaires engendreraient une certaine lourdeur.
> ...



Je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire de l'imaginer._ L'Etranger_ de A.Camus a été remarqué lors de sa publication pour sa quasi absence de passé simple qui est remplacé par le passé composé dans un récit dont le narrateur , personnage principal, se raconte à la première personne. Les phrases généralement courtes participent avec le passé composé de cette volonté de se rapprocher d'une relation orale des événements en accord avec le niveau socio-culturel d'un personnage simple, à la vie banale, qui relate faits et gestes apparemmant sans état d'âme :_ "Mon avocat est arrivé, en robe, entouré de beaucoup de confrères. Il est allé vers les journalistes, a serré des mains. Ils ont plaisanté, ri et avaient l'air tout à fait à leur aise (...) . Mon avocat est venu vers moi, m'a serré la main et m'a conseillé de répondre bièvement aux questions qu'on me poserait ... "
_
Le poème _Déjeuner du matin_ de Prévert est lui aussi ( et à la seule exception d'un imparfait descriptif ) écrit au passé composé. Il permet à l'auteur de faire entendre la voix même de la narratrice qui relate les derniers moments passés avec celui qui l'a quittée. Le passé simple aurait fait de la narration le compte-rendu distant d'une séparation située dans un passé sans lien avec le présent de la narratrice.

Le choix à l'écrit du passé composé , parce qu'il rompt avec l'usage établi du récit et du conte ( le passé simple renvoie au temps des contes, au _il était une fois_ ), peut ainsi entraîner concourir à des effets littéraires.


----------

